# IBM Thinkpad R 40



## Bachinger (13. April 2004)

Hab ein Thinkpad R 40 
Seit eben grad kann ich das Biest nicht mehr hochfahren .
Wenn man auf den Powerknopf drückt kommt nur noch ein 
Piep und ca. 2 Sek. später noch mal ein Doppelpiep .
Ansonsten pasiert da nix mehr 
Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich ?
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo im Netz eine Fehlerliste zum ausdrucken ?
Hab schon mal bei Google geguckt aber nix passendes gefunden.
Daten 1,4 Centrino , 15`` TFT , 256 SoDimm Ram , 40er  Platte
Win XP Pro ,
Danke


----------



## server (13. April 2004)

Hi,

Kannst du mal nachsehen, welches BIOS du hast?

Hier gibts Anleitungen, was die Piepstöne bedeuten...
http://www.8ung.at/bioskomp/compend/titel.htm 

verwende den Link hier zuerst:
http://www.8ung.at/bioskomp/compend/amsignal.htm


----------



## Bachinger (13. April 2004)

Hallo Server ,
vielen Dank das Du dich mit meinem Problem auseinandersetz .

Hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt gestern !
Der piepst einmal lang und zweimal kurz .
Laut deinem Link könnte das die Grafikkarte sein .
Hab das Biest hinten am Deckel mal geöffnet , könnte aber nix an der GK. sehen .
Es richt auch nix verbrannt oder ähnliches .
Ins Bios komme ich nicht . Habe beim hochladen mehrmals die Entf. Taste gedrückt jodoch ohne Erfolg .
Oder mach ich da was falsch ?
P.S. ich sollte wohl noch hinzufügen das ich nur Anwender bin und ansonsten 
         eigentlich keine Ahnung davon habe . Besitze erst seit drei Jahren einen PC .


----------



## steff aka sId (13. April 2004)

Probier doch mal nen externen Monitor anzuschließen. Aber wenn die Graka kaputt ist wird das wohl auch nix bringen. Greetz Steff

P.s. bei meinem Notebook muss ich F2 drücken wenn ich ins Bios will (Acer). Jedoch wird dir das nichts bringen wenn deine Graka kaputt ist.

<edit> eventuell Hilft nur das Gerät zum Händler zurück zugegen Garantie müsstest du ja noch haben... </edit>


----------



## Bachinger (13. April 2004)

Anderer Monitor negativ ,
hab ich auch schon ausprobiert .
Thema F2 drücken klappt auch nicht .
Trotzdem Danke .


----------



## steff aka sId (13. April 2004)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht also scheint wirklich ein ziemliches Hardware Problem zu sein. Ich würde den zum Händler bringen hoffe du hast keine all zu wichtigen Daten darauf. Greetz Steff


----------



## Anton Mazak (19. April 2004)

*Bios bei R40*

Um beim R40 ins Bios zu gelangen, musst du während des Bootens auf die blaue "Access IBM" Taste drücken.


----------



## Bachinger (19. April 2004)

Vielen Dank .
Kann dies leider nicht mehr prüen , da ich das Gerät zu meinem Händler 
zurückgebracht habe .
Es ist doch noch in der Gewährleistungsfrist .
Habe es in ein R 50 umgewandelt .
Ich bedanke mich bei allen die mir geholfen haben .
MfG Bachinger


----------



## Anton Mazak (20. April 2004)

Da ich auch ein R40 habe, würde mich interessieren, woran es denn lag?
Grüsse,
Anton


----------



## Bachinger (20. April 2004)

Werde es wohl nie genau erfahren , da ich es doch eingetauscht habe .
Jedoch auch mein Händler vermutete die Grafikkarte .
Sagte aber auch das er das Gerät einschicke und dafür Ersatz bekomme .
Fazit : Einer schibt´s  den anderen zu _ ich zum Händler
           der Händler zu seinem Händler und der wieder zu IBM .
           IBM schiebt das dann in die Tonne . 
           ENDE


----------



## Anton Mazak (20. April 2004)

Wenns wirklich nur die Graka war, wird IBM wohl nur diese tauschen - obwohl, gebrauchte Geräte verkaufen die ja nicht, also vielleicht doch Tonne...
Aber was mich mehr interessiert: Lohnt es sich, von R40 auf R50 umzusteigen?


----------



## Bachinger (21. April 2004)

Das weiß ich nicht genau .
Könnte den R 40 ja nicht wirklich testen !
Und den R 50 hab ich erst zwei Tage  bin aber zufrieden .


----------

